# Erster Eindruck Haustierkampf



## Fremder123 (26. September 2012)

So, nun ist MoP draußen und eines der Features - welches erstaunlicherweise auch für Nicht-MoP-Besitzer zugänglich ist - ist der Haustierkampf. Von vielen belächelt, von einigen heiß erwartet. Ich habe mir gestern Abend mal etwas Zeit genommen, mich eingehend mit dem Thema befasst und etliche Kämpfe - die meisten gegen NpCs, ein paar im "PvP" - bestritten. Nun würde ich gern wissen, wie ihr dieses Feature nach den ersten Spielen so findet. Die Frage richtet sich ausdrücklich an Spieler die es tatsächlich auch ausprobiert haben... wer mit dem ganzen "Kinderkram" generell und ungesehen nix anfangen kann hat dies sicher bereits kundgetan und wird hier nicht gezwungen, dies ein weiteres Mal zu tun. Hier mein erster Eindruck, aus persönlicher Sicht natürlich:

Wer Pokemon kennt fühlt sich sofort heimisch. Das System ist in der Tat nahezu komplett übernommen, es fehlen einzig Pikachu/ Glurag & Co. Ich sehe das zwar mit Erstaunen, aber auch positiv - besser gut geklaut als schlecht selbst gemacht. Lernen kann man die Fähigkeit zum Haustierkampf bei Lehrern in den Hauptstädten. Nach ausrichten der Lerngebühr bekommt man auch den sogenannten Wildtierführer, was nichts weiter ist als eine erweiterte Übersicht der vorhandenen Haustiere. Aus diesen kann man bis zu drei auswählen, welche dauerhaft am jeweiligen Kampf teilnehmen. Anfangs besitzt man nur einen Slot, die anderen beiden sind jedoch schnell freigespielt, dazu reichen ein paar Kämpfe gegen Pets in den Städten (Ratten in Sturmwind etwa). Kämpfe beginnt man ganz simpel, indem man ein gegnerisches Pet sucht (grünes Pfotensymbol über Name und auf der Minimap) und mit rechts draufklickt. Die eigenen Kämpfer bekommen nach gewonnenem Kampf Erfahrungspunkte und steigen die ersten Stufen zügig auf. Man kann sie auch umbenennen und damit ein wenig personalisieren, so wurde bspw. aus meinen Allerwelts-Familiar der Kirin Tor "Whisper" und aus dem Krokodil Schnapp der fesche "Dundee". Den Gegner kann man auch einfangen, dazu wirft man eine Falle sobald der Gegner niedrige Gesundheit hat. Auch dann gilt der Kampf als gewonnen und das eigene Pet bekommt XP.

Die Tiere sind, ebenfalls wie in Pokemon, in verschiedene Kategorien unterteilt. Dazu zählen Kleintiere (Ratten, Mäuse z.B.), Wildtiere (Stinktier, Schlange etc.), Elementar, Mechanisch und und und. Jedes einzelne Pet hat bis zu 3 Attacken, diese sind gegen jeweils eine Gattung besonders effektiv (höherer Schaden), gegen die große Masse einfach neutral (einfacher Schaden), gegen bestimmte Arten dagegen nahezu nutzlos (Beispiel: "Hieb" ist effektiv gegen Kleintiere, unwirksam aber gegen Fliegende Gegner usw.). Daher ist es ratsam, seine 3 Hauptkämpfer möglichst ausgewogen zu wählen und auch zu trainieren. Denn die Gegner schlagen recht ordentlich zu und wer einfach blindlings irgendein Vieh in den Kampf schickt liegt erstaunlich schnell am Boden. Auch eine Rotation im Kampf selbst kann sinnvoll sein, etwa wenn der aktuelle Kämpfer wenig Leben hat. Nach Kämpfen gegen NpCs werden die eigenen Kämpfer auch nur begrenzt wieder hochgeheilt. Man sollte also darauf achten, im Kampf selbst eventuelle Heilfähigkeiten einzusetzen. Darüber hinaus kann man alle 8 Minuten mittels eines Button alle Kämpfer vollheilen (und ggf. wiederbeleben).

Mein Fazit bisher: sehr spaßig, auch für Erwachsene. Die kindliche Aufmachung stört zu keiner Zeit, allein schon weil es alles bekannte WoW-Grafiken sind und man die Pets ja schon seit Jahren kennt. Daneben steckt eine wohltuende Prise Taktik dahinter, wenn man erfolgreich sein will. Die ersten Erfolge stellen sich schnell ein und es macht Spaß, weiter voranzuschreiten. In der Welt gibt es nun auch seltene und "ungewöhnliche" Pets, was den Reiz anfacht, mal wieder durch die Gebiete zu streifen auf der Suche nach immer mehr und besseren Haustieren. Lässt sich auch gut mit einer Runde Archäologie verbinden.  Gestern jedenfalls war auch die alte Welt - dank Crossrealm - gut bevölkert, selbst in gottverlassenen Gegenden wie dem Hinterland rannte man Petsammlern und auch Twinkern über den Weg. Alles in allem ein sehr positiver Ersteindruck, mit simplen Mitteln (und großen Augen in Richtung eines etablierten Franchise) ist hier eine Beschäftigungsmöglichkeit ins Spiel gekommen, die abseits der alltäglichen Hektik aus Schlachfeldern, Instanzen und Raids zu unterhalten weiß. Man muss natürlich was mit der Thematik anfangen können, aber dann macht es einfach nur Spaß. Und darum geht es ja in einem Spiel.

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## sharthakan (26. September 2012)

Ich habe die Pet-Fights gestern Abend mal mit Skepsis angespielt, mittlerweile würde ich nur das machen, wenn das Leveln nicht wäre 
Finde es recht amüsant, auch wenn ich anfangs mehr gegen die Mistkäfer und Steinkrabbler verloren habe ^^
Aber eben: es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen hehe

Mittlerweile besitze ich ein 3-er Team, worauf ich aber als Ork ganz stolz bin ist, dass ich jetzt Gnome für mich kämpfen lassen kann *diabolisch lach* 
nein im Ernst:
Es ist Zwischendurch wirklich spassig und entspannend, wenn man sich mit Kumpels messen kann 
Ist aber ein wahrer Suchtfaktor, wobei man alles andere links liegen lässt ^^

Fazit:
I LIKE


----------



## Doofkatze (26. September 2012)

Habe mich gestern nach dem auftauchen in Pandaria gewundert,  was die grüne Kralle bedeutet und einfach mal rechtsgeklickt. Direkt fing ein Kampf gegen mein Westfallhuhn an, was MIT Kampfanfang direkt das erste Mal Schaden nahm, während ich nichtmal richtig das Interface erblicken konnte. Dann hatte es noch ca. 10% Trefferpunkte gegen das Level 23 Tier, 2 Sekunden später war es tot.

...Schlechter unerwarteter Einstieg würde ich sagen.


----------



## Kyrador (26. September 2012)

Gutes Feature. Haustiersammler können endlich in der freien Wildbahn eigene Haustiere fangen... darauf hatte man schon lange gewartet! Nebenbei sind die Kämpfe als kleine Nebenbeschäftigung ganz lustig (wobei man sich in dem Feature wirklich verlieren kann, wenn man will), man kann damit ja auch noch Gold verdienen (trainierte Pets im AH verkaufen) und dank PvP-Battles ist auch der Konkurrenzkampf mit anderen Spielern vorhanden.
Ist natürlich nicht wirklich das, was man sich unter WoW vorstellt, aber es macht Spaß. Und darauf kommt es an. Wer aber nur noch die Pet-Battles in WoW macht, sollte sich doch Pokemon oder ähnliches kaufen, die sind dann doch nen ganzen Zacken besser


----------



## Fremder123 (26. September 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> ...Schlechter unerwarteter Einstieg würde ich sagen.


Du hast Dich einfach mit dem falschen Gegner angelegt.^^ Es gibt ja eine Art Initiative-Wert, das Tempo bestimmt also wer zuerst und wie oft angreifen darf. Naja und wenn Dein armes Westfallhuhn auf Stufe 1 gegen einen Mittzwanziger antritt dann hat es natürlich nicht viele Chancen. Eine bessere Kennzeichnung beim Pfotensymbol könnte es allerdings geben, was die Schwierigkeit der Gegner angeht, das stimmt schon. Allerdings hab ich mehr Mitleid mit Deinem gebeutelten Huhn als mit Dir. ;P


----------



## Derulu (26. September 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Habe mich gestern nach dem auftauchen in Pandaria gewundert, was die grüne Kralle bedeutet und einfach mal rechtsgeklickt. Direkt fing ein Kampf gegen mein Westfallhuhn an, was MIT Kampfanfang direkt das erste Mal Schaden nahm, während ich nichtmal richtig das Interface erblicken konnte. Dann hatte es noch ca. 10% Trefferpunkte gegen das Level 23 Tier, 2 Sekunden später war es tot.
> 
> ...Schlechter unerwarteter Einstieg würde ich sagen.



Wer mit einem Level 1 Charakter gegen Level 23 Gegner antritt, sollte sich nicht wundern 

Es wird nur leider nirgends erklärt, dass man zuvor sein Tier leveln sollte, wenn man also nur so probiert, wird dieses Erlebnis haben


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2012)

Was ich übrigens empfehlen kann  ist http://www.wowinterf...attleTeams.html ^^
Mal sehen ob wir das auch aufnehmen - ist aber extrem praktisch, wenn man sich Pet-Sets zusammenstellen will ohne das umständliche ständige Neuverteilen.


----------



## Fedaykin (26. September 2012)

Und das ist doch das tolle daran. Wer Pokemon kennt wird seine helle Freude haben und auch gut zurechtkommen. In Pokemon ist man auch tagelang durchs hohe Gras gestreift und hat seine Viecher aufgelevelt. Meine Frau, welche früher sehr viel Pokemon gespielt hat, rauscht durch die Gebiete als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr.

Mein Fazit:

ein genialer Zeitvertreib der sicherlich etliche Stunden meiner Spielzeit fressen wird. Tolles System.


----------



## Fremder123 (26. September 2012)

Danke Zam, das Addon wird heut gleich installiert! Ist genau das, was ich gestern noch vermisst hab (hätte Blizz aber auch mal wieder selbst drauf kommen können).


----------



## Kyrador (26. September 2012)

Was mich mal interessieren würde (da ich das Feature gestern nicht ausprobiert habe): wenn man sich in die PvP-Warteschleife einreiht, trifft man dann nur auf Gegner vom eigenen Server oder auch auf andere?


----------



## sharas1 (26. September 2012)

Ist nicht schlecht, macht sogar richtig spass 

Habe mich nur gefragt wie das mit dem verkaufen funtioniert.
Kann man auch Pets verkaufen die früher (und heute wohl auch noch) bop sind?
So wie das Phoenixjunges aus TDM?
Weis jemand was dazu?


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> ein genialer Zeitvertreib der sicherlich etliche Stunden meiner Spielzeit fressen wird. Tolles System.



Wenn man überlegt, wie viele Pets man Leveln kann .. dann kann man sich generell nur damit die Zeit vertreiben *g*
Ich bin momentan in der Zwickmühle .. meinen Mönch leveln? Meinen Main leveln? Haustierkampf pushen? ...


----------



## Ekim (26. September 2012)

Ich war auch skeptisch. Dann habe ich bei meinem kleinen Mönch aber meine Haustiere suchen wollen, da ich nicht wie sonst in der Post die damals geschenkt bekommenen Haustiere vorfand. Ich fand das Menü für die Viecher nicht mehr. Irgend jemand meinte ich müsse erst zum Tiertrainer (falsch)/T-Kürzel ist bei mir shift-P. Aber landete so beim Trainer und habe von da an einfach mal ein paar Fights gemacht und auch gleich ein Paar neue Pets bekommen. Eigentlich ganz lustig. Nun werde ich die freien und NPC-Fights wohl in den jeweiligen Levelbereichen austragen. Das mit der Mehrfachpetauswahl habe ich wohl nicht gesehen. Habe frustriert immer die sinkende HP-Anzeige beobachtet ohne den Menüpkt. Petwechsel nutzen zu können. Und die kamen zuerst allein, dann zu zweit und nun schon zu dritt. So scheiterte ich mit meinem Mini-Rage um 2 HP an dem letzten der drei Pets der netten Lady im Rotkammgebirge. 

Danke für die Info Fremder, nun weiß ich, dass ich die Pets vorher (vor dem Kampf) zusammenstellen muss. Was natürlich bescheiden ist, dass die neuen Teammitglieder noch nicht gelevelt sind. Aber für zwei HP sollte es reichen 

Nun sehe ich es als netten Zeitvertreib, für manche sicher auch mehr, wenn man Wartezeiten überbrücken muss.


----------



## Derulu (26. September 2012)

sharas1 schrieb:


> Habe mich nur gefragt wie das mit dem verkaufen funtioniert.
> Kann man auch Pets verkaufen die früher (und heute wohl auch noch) bop sind?



Klick auf das Mount in deiner "Liste" da steht dann dabei ob das Vieh handelbar ist oder nicht - ist es handelbar, kannst du mit "Rechtsklick" das Tierchen in einen "Käfig setzen" und dann verkaufen (auch im AH) - je seltener UND besser trainiert es ist, umso mehr Gold^^


Ich find es übrigens überraschend "taktisch", das ganze Spielchen


----------



## Blutvalk (26. September 2012)

@Fremder123
Faireweise muss ich voranstellen, das ich in Beta mal ne ganze Woche sehr intensiv dieses niedliche Spielchen genossen habe.
Da ich leider Pokemon net kenne......hab ich dazu keinerlei Vergleich.......aber es gefällt mir trotzdem umso mehr.

Deine ersten Eindrücke kann ich so komplett unterschreiben, hätte dazu vllt nur ein paar zusätzliche Bemerkungen.

1.) Einfangen per Falle.......unter Umständen muss man bis zu 4 mal die Falle werfen um das Tierchen zu kriegen, was unter Umständen den Tod des eigenen Teams bedeuten kann.
2.) Bei den einfangbaren Pets gibbet 4 Stufen....von Grau bis Blau (sehr selten)......diese erkennt man nach ein bisserl Erfahrung an die höheren HP, sind aber auch verdammt harte Gegner. Dafür gibbet extra Erfolge, wenn man 10 davon in der Tasche hat.
3.) Vor dem Kampf eventuell rumlungernde NPC aus den Latschen hauen, die können manchmal den Kampf unterbrechen.
4.) Wenn man die Gelegenheit hat in der Nähe eines Stallmeisters kämpfen zu können, kann man jederzeit wieder seine Pets heilen/Wiederbeleben......aber wenn man weit draussen unterwegs ist und nur alle 8 min reppen kann, empfiehlt es sich wenigstens 2- 3 Teams auf gleicher Stufe zu haben, so das man die Toten auswechseln kann und nach dem 3. Kampf alle wieder heilen und wiederbeleben darf.

PS.....ich liebe Frösche (Aqua), eine gute Eigenheilung, die mir so manches mal den Ars....gerettet hat.
Ansonsten......eine tolle Sache...besonders wenn man mal kein Bock auf Farmen, Questen oder Schlachtzüge hat.
MfG
Blutvalk.......BM-Jäger aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Fremder123 (26. September 2012)

Stimmt, gute Tipps. Hier ist auch noch ein ganz interessantes Interview von gestern mit einem Entwickler. Laut ihm gibt es wohl auch Verbände, die man zur Heilung verwenden kann. Wenn mal einer rausfindet wo man die kaufen kann, sagt Bescheid.^^


----------



## Kyrador (26. September 2012)

Die können in den Säckchen sein, die du bei der täglichen Pet Battle Quest bekommst.
Siehe: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=89125 (aber schau lieber bei wowhead, bei buffed fehlen die Daten noch komplett)


----------



## Blutvalk (26. September 2012)

@Fremder123
Hmm, davon hab ick bei Beta noch nix mitbekommen, zumal sich im Laufe der Zeit eh noch ein paar Sachen geändert hatten.
Am Ende war es zum Beispiel so, das höherstufige Pets nach dem Einfangen um mehrer LvL zurückgestuft wurden......also erst wieder mühsam hochgelevelt werden mussten um auf Höhe des Restteams zu sein.

Ich empfehle eh, die Pets die grau oder weiß hinterlegt sind, gleich wieder wegzuwerfen......idealerweise besteht das Team am Ende nur aus rare Pets um die Gewinnchance zu steigern.
Und ja......manchmal hat man Pech und das andere mal verlässt einem das Glück......während beim Gegner jeder Schlag sitzt, geht bei Deinen Lieblingen so mancher Schlag ins Leere, wat dann schlussendlich zum Tod Deines Teams führen kann........es wird nie langweilig gegen gleichstarke Teams....es besteht immer die Chance sang und klanglos unter zu gehen.

Ach übrigens.....wenn Du das erste Tierchen (von 3 Gegnern) mit der Falle gefangen hast und Dein Team am Ende trotzdem verliert.......ist dieses gefangene Pet natürlich auch wieder weg, leider.

MfG
Blutvalk.....BM-Jäger aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Fremder123 (26. September 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Die können in den Säckchen sein, die du bei der täglichen Pet Battle Quest bekommst.
> Siehe: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=89125 (aber schau lieber bei wowhead, bei buffed fehlen die Daten noch komplett)


Argh und die gibts nur wenn man MoP hat. <.< Wirds wohl doch angeschafft werden müssen und sei es nur dafür.



Blutvalk schrieb:


> Ach übrigens.....wenn Du das erste Tierchen (von 3 Gegnern) mit der Falle gefangen hast und Dein Team am Ende trotzdem verliert.......ist dieses gefangene Pet natürlich auch wieder weg, leider.


Ja das hab ich schon feststellen dürfen.^^ Ich fang erstmal auch jedes graue Pet ein... wunderbare Art sich zum 150er Peterfolg zu cheaten.^^ Danach wird dann selektiert. ;P


----------



## Blutvalk (26. September 2012)

@Fremder123



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich schon feststellen dürfen.^^ Ich fang erstmal auch jedes graue Pet ein... wunderbare Art sich zum 150er Peterfolg zu cheaten.^^ Danach wird dann selektiert. ;P



Hihi....ick hatte mich damals echt hineingesteigert in dieses putzige Spielchen.
Ick hab solange gegen eine Rasse gekämpft, bis ick endlich das rare Tierchen im Stall hatte......die grünen gingen ins AH und der Rest in die Freiheit.
Lach, so nebenbei hab ick damit schnell mal 200 K Gold gemacht, war echt ne coole Zeit und zu viel Gold im Umlauf.

Blutvalk.....BM-Jäger aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Sano (26. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was ich übrigens empfehlen kann  ist http://www.wowinterf...attleTeams.html ^^
> Mal sehen ob wir das auch aufnehmen - ist aber extrem praktisch, wenn man sich Pet-Sets zusammenstellen will ohne das umständliche ständige Neuverteilen.




Nach genau der Möglichkeit habe ich gestern gesucht. Schade das Blizz so etwas absolut selbstverständliches immer erst 3-8 Patches später ins Spiel bringt.

ABER, ansonsten muss ich sagen gefällt mir das Petbattle System sehr gut.
Ich kann es kaum erwarten Feierabend zu haben um mein erstes Team auf Stufe 10 zu leveln.

Schade finde ich auch die Sortierfähigkeiten der Pets. Es gibt, soweit ich gesehen habe, keine 
Möglichkeit die Pets nach Stufe zu Sortieren. 

Ich hoffe das meine Mage mir nicht Böse sein wird weil sie erst in ein paar wochen gelevelt wird. 

Gruß Sano


----------



## Blutvalk (26. September 2012)

Sano schrieb:


> Nach genau der Möglichkeit habe ich gestern gesucht. Schade das Blizz so etwas absolut selbstverständliches immer erst 3-8 Patches später ins Spiel bringt.
> 
> 
> Schade finde ich auch die Sortierfähigkeiten der Pets. Es gibt, soweit ich gesehen habe, keine
> ...



Als kleine Hilfe kannst Du Deine wichtigsten Pets per "Favoriten" kennzeichnen......so das Du Dich nich erst durch hunderte von Pets wühlen musst.
MfG
Blutvalk.....BM-Jäger aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Pulmi (26. September 2012)

ich selbst hab nie pokemon gespielt.. gehöre da wohl schon zur älteren generation, die das nicht kennt.
hab mich schon auf den haustierkampf gefreut, weil ich auch leidenschaftlicher haustiersammler bin. und es macht mir echt spaß. sobald ich mal online kommen kann, wird gekämpft.
naja, bin immer noch stufe 85, ich komm einfach nicht zum lvln. der haustierkampf ist so anziehend für mich...

ich find es toll.


----------



## Kersyl (26. September 2012)

Geil!

Soviel Detail in solch einer Kleinigkeit.

Einige Pets haben z.B exklusiv fähigkeiten, lil Ragnaros z.B hat soziemlich alle Skills aus seinem Encounter als Abwandlung spendiert bekommen.

Es gibt wirklich starke Kombinationen und alleskönner. Klein Tarecgosa z.B Ist extrem stark zusammen mit dem Mana wyrmling.
Es gibt Pokemon-like Strategien.

Ich sag nur: Der Kürbis vom Halloween event. Das Ding hat so gute Skills...Dornen gegen multiple-attacks und für schaden während man Cultivate anmacht, und dann draufhämmern.

Lowlife? Cultivate aktivieren, buffs erneuern usw.

Damit gehen vorallem critter sehr gut tod, obgleich diese uneffektiv von Elementaren bekommen, haben sie diese Schwarmattacke.


...Ähem. Ich schweife in Zeugs ab.


Sehr sehr gelungenes System. Macht unglaublich Spaß und ich habe dadurch jetzt schon fast 50 pets gefangen, wodurch sogar ich mal zu einer stattlichen Pet-Zahl komme.

Weiter so Blizzard, kleine Ablenkungen können - wie Buffed selbst sagte - für einen schnellen "Noch eine Minute, dann queste ich weiter" Effekt sorgen.


Geile Idee meines Erachtens nach: Teambattles. 2v2,3v3,5v5. Und im allg. eine ESL.
Wer braucht PVP, wenn man Pets dafür hat?

(inb4 butthurt pvp spieler. Ich selber befürworte keine ESL nur für petbattles...Eigentlich schon, aber wayne.)


----------



## Kersyl (26. September 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Klick auf das Mount in deiner "Liste" da steht dann dabei ob das Vieh handelbar ist oder nicht - ist es handelbar, kannst du mit "Rechtsklick" das Tierchen in einen "Käfig setzen" und dann verkaufen (auch im AH) - je seltener UND besser trainiert es ist, umso mehr Gold^^
> 
> 
> Ich find es übrigens überraschend "taktisch", das ganze Spielchen



Übernimmt überraschend viele Elemente aus Pokemon.
Ich kann's sagen, weiß genug über das competitive Pokemon gameplay.
Raindance teams sind wohl instant gebannt, wie? ^^
...DP.
Buffed, wieso postet ihr nicht darüber?...Fu.


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2012)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Buffed, wieso postet ihr nicht darüber?



Über was? Und den Abschluss mit den zwei Buchstaben hab ich mal überlesen.


----------



## Maureena (26. September 2012)

Pulmi schrieb:


> ich selbst hab nie pokemon gespielt.. gehöre da wohl schon zur älteren generation, die das nicht kennt.
> hab mich schon auf den haustierkampf gefreut, weil ich auch leidenschaftlicher haustiersammler bin. und es macht mir echt spaß. sobald ich mal online kommen kann, wird gekämpft.
> naja, bin immer noch stufe 85, ich komm einfach nicht zum lvln. der haustierkampf ist so anziehend für mich...
> 
> ich find es toll.





Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Wollt das eigentlich nur mal kurz antesten. Jetzt hab ich schon ein paar Tierchen auf Stufe 8, ein paar Meister besiegt und bin fleißig weiter dabei. LOTS OF FUN! Das Leveln vom Main ist grad irgendwie Nebensache


----------



## Shaxul (27. September 2012)

Kann mich nur anschließen: Ich finde das Pet Battle System ebenfalls richtig spassig, hab nun auch schon ein Team auf Stufe 9-10 und viele, viele auf niedrigeren Stufen. Auch die Idee mit der kleinen Questreihe, die einen alle paar Stufen zu einem neuen "Meister" schickt, finde ich klasse!

Der einzige Wermutstropfen bisher: Die über die Warteschleife anmeldbaren PvP-Kämpfe... Also irgendwie treffe ich da nur auf Leute, die
a) höherstufigere Tiere haben als ich
b) Haustiere mit offenbar extrem guten Fähigkeiten haben (Kampfgeist, div. Itemshop-Pets)
c) zwei Stufe-1-Viecher und einen auf Stufe 10, während sich meine Tiere (Stufe 3-4) von dem einen großen Klopper verhauen lassen müssen

Wie dem auch sei, ich habe da bisher von gefühlten 20 Kämpfen genau 2x (!!) gewonnen. Wahrscheinlich bin ich auch einfach zu blöd für's PvP, das ist ja mit meinen "richtigen" WoW-Charakteren auch nicht viel anders.
Der PvE-Teil mit der Questreihe, dem Leveln und Fangen der Pets, etc. ist aber ganz toll und ein richtig gutes Minigame geworden. Hatte seit Final Fantasy VIII Triple Triad (Kennt das noch wer?) nicht mehr soviel Spass mit einem "Spiel im Spiel"!!

Was ich mir wünschen würde, wären ein besseres Interface für die Pet-Verwaltung (Teams speichern! - wurde ja oben schon mal angesprochen). Und evtl. die Möglichkeit, auch an alte, nicht mehr erhältliche Pets wieder ranzukommen - ich gehöre zu den Leuten, die nie groß Pets gesammelt haben, ganz einfach weil ich keinen Sinn darin gesehen habe, Gold für sinnloses Getier auszugeben. Aber mit dem Battlesystem schaut das ja jetzt anders aus!


edit: Haustierkämpfe über das Friend-ID-Dingen, bitte! Wenn ich schon im Random-PvP nichts reiße, will ich wenigstens meine Kumpels verhauen können!


----------



## Fremder123 (27. September 2012)

Shaxul schrieb:


> edit: Haustierkämpfe über das Friend-ID-Dingen, bitte! Wenn ich schon im Random-PvP nichts reiße, will ich wenigstens meine Kumpels verhauen können!


Sollte doch mittels Crossrealm nicht das Problem sein oder funktionieren die Battles nur auf dem eigenen Server bzw. die PvP-Suche?


----------



## Sano (27. September 2012)

Gestern Abend habe ich noch weitere drei Stunden mit meinen Pets verbracht.
Das Sammeln in Verbindung mit Kämpfen und Leveln hat für mich süchtig machendes Potential hoch 10.

Sehr schön ist auch der Erfolgserlebnis wenn man das erste mal ein blaues Pet fängt.

Ansonsten finde ich die Zwangspausen, die immer wieder durch den zu hohen CD der Petheilung entstehen, ziemlich nervig.
Auch das unübersichtliche System zur Sotierung der Pets ist ein Ärgernis. Das hätte man so viel besser gestalten können.
Was auch schon angesprochen wurde ist die fehlende Möglichkeit Teams zu speichern. Hier kann man sich aber dank eines
tollen Addons behelfen ... so lange bis Blizz dann doch wieder nach zieht und es selbst ein baut.

Fazit: Ein Tolles Spiel mit leider noch seehr nervigen Macken.

Gruß Sano


----------



## Obeliixx (27. September 2012)

Hallo,

frage warum kann man keine Pets die man einfängt in eine Kiste packen ?
(es geht nur freilassen)

Festgestellt habe ich das:

Geht nur mit Pets die man kaufen kann oder auch mit welchen aus den Weltevents !
(komisch)

Somit könnten im AH nie Blaue Pet´s  auftauchen !

Habt Ihr da andere Erfahrungen?

mfg Obeliixx


----------



## Kalh (27. September 2012)

@ sano


du kannst die tiere beim stallmeister heilen.


----------



## Derulu (27. September 2012)

Kalh schrieb:


> @ sano
> 
> 
> du kannst die tiere beim stallmeister heilen.



Korrekt, jeder Stallmeister (der in so ziemlich jedem Dorf vor dem Gasthaus rumsteht und ansonsten nur die Jägerviecher verwaltet) heilt dir deine Pets


----------



## StCuthbert (27. September 2012)

Positiv überrascht.

Dachte ja eigentlich, das wäre nichts für mich, aber als kleine Ablenkung für zwischendurch recht unterhaltsam.


----------



## Firun (28. September 2012)

StCuthbert schrieb:


> Positiv überrascht.
> 
> Dachte ja eigentlich, das wäre nichts für mich, aber als kleine Ablenkung für zwischendurch recht unterhaltsam.



Dito, meine Verlobte hat gleich mal die dazugehörige Quest-Reihe gemacht und war auch sehr positiv überrascht


----------



## Valnarr (28. September 2012)

Hast du sehr schon geschrieben und hast ganz genau meinen Eindruck damit eingefangen. ^^

Eigentlich wollte ich gestern lvln, doch davor versuchte ich diese Haustierkämpfe und schwups habe ich gleich mal 5 Stunden damit verbracht. Früher habe ich selber Pokemon gespielt, dadurch werden Erinnerungen Wach. Mir gefällt es, obwohl ich am Anfang auch dachte was das soll.


----------



## Rasgaar (28. September 2012)

Love it!
Habe ebenfalls nie Pokemon gespielt, da bin ich zu alt dafür 

Aber ich muss mich jeweils fast noch zwingen, ein paar Quests in Pandaria zu machen, statt nur den Pets nachzurennen!
Aber jedesmal wenn ich dann an einem Level 23er Critter vorbeirennen "muss", weil ich noch keins in diesem Levelbereich habe, tut mir das Herz weh.

Die Sortiermöglichkeit passt mir aber auch noch nicht so ganz.
Bei fast 200 Pets ists extrem schwierig, sich auf ein paar Favoriten zu beschränken und früher oder später will ich jedes verdammte Pet einmal besitzen und auch auf max Level haben (natürlich alle in blauer Qualität). Sehr ambitioniert, ich weiss. Aber irgendwann wirds schon soweit sein 

Das Addon werd ich mir dann zu Hause nach der Arbeit genauer anschauen.

Weiss eigentlich grad einer ob blau die höchste Qualitätsstufe ist bei den Pets? Gibts Epische oder legendäre?

Bereue immer noch, dass ich den doppelten Grimmlingflitzer für nur 9k Gold ins AH gestellt habe, der war ratzfatz weg und ich glaube den hätte ich für viiiel mehr reinpacken können...

Was mich auch noch interessieren würde, falls das grad jemand weiss. Wurde glaube ich auch schon angesprochen hier.
Gewisse Pets kann ich nicht mehr in Käfige packen nach dem sie Level 2+ sind. Ists also nix mit Pets auf Max Level machen und dann im AH verkaufen?


----------



## Elektron1 (28. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin dem Pet Battle nahezu verfallen :-)) - 

Aber es gibt zwei Anmerkungen die derzeit fehlerhaft bzw. nicht gut laufen:

1. HAUSTIERKAMPF - vorzeitiges Verlassen: Wenn der Gegner einfach leavt, bevor er zu Ende ist, wird der Kampf nicht als gewonnen gewertet - habe ich schon paar Mal bei mir erleben müssen, als ich auf den Erfolg hingearbeitet habe, bei dem 5 mal hinterinenader in Haustierkämpfen kein Pet sterben darf - man hat dann nach 4/5 Siegen den 5. Sieg vor Augen und der Gegner leavt dann einfach und man bekommt derzeit definitiv keinen Sieg gutgeschrieben

-> mein Vorschlag an die Programmierer: bitte Nachbesseren
                              	diejenigen die dabei sind den Kampf zu verlieren: es gibt eine weiße Fahne..^^

2. Haustierkampf: Gegner in der Suche: Derzeit hat man einen riesen Vorteil, wenn man mit einer Kombo von z.B. lvl10, lvl1, lvl1 startet: 
Also ein Pet ist stark, der Rest ganz low und somit Schrott - Gegner die dann z.B. lvl 7, lvl 2, lvl3 haben sind nahezu chancenlos, da das lvl 10 PEt i.d.R. anfängt und nach 2-3Runden das lvl 7 umgeniete hat und mit 40-50% Restleben dasteht und die lvl2, lvl3 ungefährdet umhaut.
Gefühlt werden derzeit in der Suche die lvl der drei Pets addiert und man bekommt Gegner, die die ähnliche bzw. gleiche Petlvl Summe besitzen -  aus meiner Sicht wird diese Suchlogik aber den wahren Kräfteverhältnissen der Pets nicht gerecht.

Mein Vorschlag - und ich denke das wäre am Fairsten: Man bekommt Gegner auf Basis des Vergleichs des jeweils höchsten Pets: z.B. eigenes höchstes Pet ist Lvl 20 - > somit kann die Gegner Kombo im Bereich lvl20, lvl 20, lvl 19 sein.
In diesem Fall ist jeder selber dafür verantwortlich, dass seine Kombo vom lvl ausgewogen ist (also NICHT lvl20, lvl 13, lvl12 etc. - und dann wundern, wenn man keine Chance hat im Kampf)

Zum Abschluss, damit kein falscher Eindruck ensteht - ICH liebe die PET Kämpfe! - hat einen tollen Spielfaktor(Sucht!!) und hält mich derzeit maßgeblich vom LVLn AB ..ggrrrmmmmm 
:-)


----------



## ZAM (28. September 2012)

Elektron1 schrieb:


> 1. HAUSTIERKAMPF - vorzeitiges Verlassen: Wenn der Gegner einfach leavt, bevor er zu Ende ist, wird der Kampf nicht als gewonnen gewertet - habe ich schon paar Mal bei mir erleben müssen, als ich auf den Erfolg hingearbeitet habe, bei dem 5 mal hinterinenader in Haustierkämpfen kein Pet sterben darf - man hat dann nach 4/5 Siegen den 5. Sieg vor Augen und der Gegner leavt dann einfach und man bekommt derzeit definitiv keinen Sieg gutgeschrieben
> 
> -> mein Vorschlag an die Programmierer: bitte Nachbesseren
> diejenigen die dabei sind den Kampf zu verlieren: es gibt eine weiße Fahne..^^



Sowas wird dann aber schnell zum pushen der Statistik missbraucht.


----------



## Xidish (29. September 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Wer mit einem Level 1 Charakter gegen Level 23 Gegner antritt, sollte sich nicht wundern


Ähm, das geht doch, glaube ich, gar nicht erst.
Also ich hatte mein Dreierteam auf Lvl 5,3,1.
Als ich jedenfalls in dieser K ... Wildnis ein anders Wildtpet (Lvl 25)angreifen wollte passierte rein gar nix.

Ansonsten gefällt mir das Kampfsystem.
An vielen Stellen ist es auch sehr witzig.
So kann der Aufziehgnom mehrere Gefechtstürme bauen (braucht gar nicht mehr selber kämpfen).
Und dieses Quilenchen (?) kann sich einbuddeln und dann enormen Schaden machen.


----------



## OnkelPle (29. September 2012)

Momentan scheinen die Haustierkämpfe nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Wollte grade einen Kampf starten, wo nur eine Meldung kam, dass der Kampf nicht gestartet werden kann. Andere haben auch das Problem.

An Addons wirds nicht liegen, ich habe nämlich keine. Wahrscheinlich waren Blizzard zu wenig Bugs in MoP enthalten, so dass sie zügig nachgebessert haben 

Mal sehen wann es wieder geht. Ansonsten finde ich die Sache wirklich prima, erinnert natürlich an Pokemon, aber eben auch an Final Fantasy und DAS hab ich geliebt 
Man könnte allerdings noch eine sortierfunktion nach Petlevel einbinden und vielleicht mehrfach vorhandene Pets stapeln.

Schöne Sache das


----------



## Eluneszorn (29. September 2012)

Ich habe auch gerade einen Bug gemeldet,bei mir war es so das ich keine Attacke starten konnte sondern nur angegriffen wurde.
Davor hatte ich einen Bug das ich immer gewonnen habe ohne das es überhaupt zum Kampf kam,scheinbar bestehen diese Probleme seit dem Serverneustart heute früh.
Denn davor funktionierte der Haustierkampf noch.


----------



## I dream online (1. Oktober 2012)

Für mich das netteste Feature, das jemals ins game gebracht wurde!
Habe auch nie Pokemon gespielt, kenne es nur vom 'Hörensagen', mir machen die
Haustierkämpfe riesig Spaß, genauso wie die Tiere einfangen, meine Sammlung wächst
stetig ans limit 
Vor allem finde ich es sehr großzügig, daß man auch ohne MoP daran teilhaben kann!
Echt danke dafür!
Der Suchtfaktor ist gewaltig und ich verbringe 'endlos' Zeit damit, voll witzig.
Habe mich mit try&error an die Sache herangewagt, was zum Glück im 'error'-Fall
keine tragischen Konsequenzen hat, kampftechnisch wohlgemerkt.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Elektron1 (4. Oktober 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sowas wird dann aber schnell zum pushen der Statistik missbraucht.



Da geb ich dir Recht - können PvP Kämpfe auch direkt zwischen Spielern eingeleitet werden oder nur über die Suchfunktion? 
Falls Kämpfe nur über die Suchfunktion gestartet werden können, ist das Pushen über vorzeitiges oder sofortiges Verlassen aber nicht gegeben (den Gegner kennt man wohl in 99,9% nicht und somit wird der auch nicht leaven und einfach einen Sieg zuschustern.)


----------



## Fenrea (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde es macht super viel Spaß und es ist mal was völlig neues  
Mal Abends wenn man so gar keine lust auf dailies oder pvp hat, dann ist es die perfekte abwechslung! 
Vorsicht suchtgefahr ^^


----------



## BTTony1 (30. Oktober 2012)

Fenrea schrieb:


> Vorsicht suchtgefahr ^^


Oh ja! Ich habe seit Tagen nicht mehr gelevelt, weil ich irgendwelche rare Pets suche und Haustierkämpfe mache. Und immer: Och, einer geht noch! :-D


----------



## hakuku (31. Oktober 2012)

**************************************
Was mich auch noch interessieren würde, falls das grad jemand weiss. Wurde glaube ich auch schon angesprochen hier.
Gewisse Pets kann ich nicht mehr in Käfige packen nach dem sie Level 2+ sind. Ists also nix mit Pets auf Max Level machen und dann im AH verkaufen? 
**************************************

Frage wurde bereits zweimal gestellt; die Antwort würde mich brennend interessieren.

danke


----------



## Mondenkynd (1. November 2012)

hakuku schrieb:


> **************************************
> Was mich auch noch interessieren würde, falls das grad jemand weiss. Wurde glaube ich auch schon angesprochen hier.
> Gewisse Pets kann ich nicht mehr in Käfige packen nach dem sie Level 2+ sind. Ists also nix mit Pets auf Max Level machen und dann im AH verkaufen?
> **************************************
> ...



Man kann nur die Tiere wieder in Käfige packe, die man gekauft hat.

Pets die man nur fangen kann, kann man nicht in Käfige packen, da Sie nicht zum Handel bestimmt sind.


----------



## Chakusa Cazador (7. November 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn man überlegt, wie viele Pets man Leveln kann .. dann kann man sich generell nur damit die Zeit vertreiben *g*
> Ich bin momentan in der Zwickmühle .. meinen Mönch leveln? Meinen Main leveln? Haustierkampf pushen? ...



FRAGE: Woran erkennt man "Sucht"?
ANTWORT: Spätestens wenn man sich unbemerkt zwängen aussetzt!

Stell dir einfach vor die von dir genannten Dinge wären Frauen, würdest du jemals auf die Idee kommen unbedingt ALLE haben zu MÜSSEN und das so schnell wie möglich? Auch wenn es technisch möglich wäre beschäftige dich so lange mit einer bis sie langweilig wird und dann hab deinen Spass an der nächsten. Ich bin mir sicher das es sowieso bis zum nächsten Content eine Ewigkeit vergeht es rennt dich also nichts davon.

Oft hört man: "Ich muss noch unbedingt Daylis machen", darüber kann man nur lachen.

Wie ein Alkoholiker der unbedingt noch schnell die Flasche leer machen muss bevor er zu Bett geht.

Mit Spass hat das nichts zutun.


----------



## riggedi (12. Dezember 2012)

Chakusa schrieb:


> Stell dir einfach vor die von dir genannten Dinge wären Frauen, würdest du jemals auf die Idee kommen unbedingt ALLE haben zu MÜSSEN und das so schnell wie möglich? Auch wenn es technisch möglich wäre beschäftige dich so lange mit einer bis sie langweilig wird und dann hab deinen Spass an der nächsten. Ich bin mir sicher das es sowieso bis zum nächsten Content eine Ewigkeit vergeht es rennt dich also nichts davon.



Meine Fresse, wasn mit Dir los? Ingame Pets mit RL Frauen zu vergleichen?!



Chakusa schrieb:


> Auch wenn es technisch möglich wäre beschäftige dich so lange mit einer bis sie langweilig wird und dann hab deinen Spass an der nächsten.



Ich krieg die Kauluke kaum zu...


----------



## SMBaddabum (13. Juli 2013)

mit einem wort lahm


----------

